# Spamfilter Optimieren



## tuxie (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich nutze seit Dezember ISPconfig auf Debian Lenny. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden. Doch jetzt hatte ich immerwieder probleme das entweder Mails schon gekillt worden sind ohne das Sie Spams waren oder viele sind durch gegangen die aber eigentlich als Spam eingestuft werden sollten.

Jetzt ist meine Frage was kann man tun um den Spamfilter zu optimieren.

Was habt ihr so in den Richtlienien eingetragen und welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Einstellungen gemacht. Muß ein Lernprozess auf dem linux noch laufen oder macht das der Cronjob von ispconfig mit?

Für ein paar Tips wäre ich echt dankbar.

TSchau Ingo


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2010)

Schau einfach mal in die falsch ausgefilterten Emails rein, im Mail Header steht, welche Testst angeschlagen haben und wie hoch der Score war. Anhand dessen kannst Du dann die Score Einstellungen in ISPConfig anpassen.

Des weiteren solltest Du Dir einen Cronjob einbauen, der einmal täglich das sa-update script aufruft, um die spamassassin Regeln zu aktualisieren. danach sollte amavisd-new neu gestartet werden.


----------



## tuxie (18. Juni 2010)

Ok, ja das habe ich schon die ganze zeit gemacht!  Die einstellungen im Frontend von ISP-Config sind nicht wirklich alle klar!

Vielleicht sollte das im Howto mit aufgenommen werden das da noch ein weiterer Cronjob mit angelegt wird für den Spamfilter.

Dennoch so aus neugier was habt ihr bei den einzelnen werten drin stehen:
Und was auch noch interessant wäre, was bedeutet es überhaupt. Ich meine das die werte sich auf den Score des filters bezieht ist mir klar

       	SPAM tag Level  			
              	SPAM tag2 Level  			
              	SPAM kill Level  			
              	SPAM dsn cutoff Level  			
              	SPAM quarantine cutoff  Level

Tschau Ingo


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2010)

SPAM tag Level: 1.0
              	SPAM tag2 Level:  			4.301
              	SPAM kill Level:  			15
              	SPAM dsn cutoff Level:  			-nichts-
              	SPAM quarantine cutoff  Level: -nichts-


----------

